# Pio poly



## Sergin

Excuse me, 
What is the meaning of "Pio poly"

Thanks~


----------



## Tetina

Hi, Sergin.

"Pio poly" means "more".

_*Mind the titles you put to your threads because it's a bit confusing._


----------



## Sergin

Tetina said:


> Hi, Sergin.
> 
> "Pio poly" means "more".
> 
> _*Mind the titles you put to your threads because it's a bit confusing._


 
Why？？
If anything wrong, please tell me


----------



## ireney

Moderator's note: I will post it here since too few people seem to actually read the rules as they are supposed to  Maybe more will read it here, as a reply to the thread

RULE 4 of "Posting Messages" section of the Forum Rules, Rule 5 of the Greek forum rules (found in the sticky "Welcome to the Greek forum! -Read before posting")



> Put the word or phrase in the title when asking a question.
> (Avoid "translation please", "how do I say this", "does this word exist", "I'm new" and similar expressions.)


----------



## Sergin

Ok Thanks for reminding~~


----------



## TheoG

Isn't "pio Poli"  much more?


----------



## Vagabond

TheoG said:


> Isn't "pio Poli" much more?


You could (freely) translate it as "much more", but it really is just "more". Pio poli (πιο πολύ) = perissotero (περισσότερο) = more.

"Much more" would be "poli perissotero" (πολύ περισσότερο), or (the sometimes used, yet ugly) "poli pio poli" (πολύ πιο πολύ).


----------



## brazil_ana

Quite interesting. To me, _Pio Poli_ would be 'much more'! Never too late to learn!


----------



## MadCatMk2

brazil_ana said:


> Quite interesting. To me, _Pio Poli_ would be 'much more'! Never too late to learn!



I would say that "pio poli" can be translated as "much more", but in everyday use saying "pio poli" would be equivalent to "perissotero" which means "more".
If you need to emphasize it, you would most likely use "akomi perissotero" ("even more") or "akomi pio poli" (roughly "even more" as well).


----------



## brazil_ana

katalavas, efcharisto.


----------

